# warm start problems



## zcar110 (Nov 16, 2005)

i own a 85 300zx turbo 5 speed. the car ususally starts up fine while its cold(sometimes it gives me a fit) but i can drive it through town, get all the operating temps up to normal, and shut it off and leave it for half an hour and i come back and it turns over(there is enough voltage to turn the engine) but it will not start. Ive replaced 3 of the spark plugs, and all plug wires, its fairly difficult to get to the other half of the plugs from the turbo manifold being in the way. Ive also put a dummy plug hooked up onto distributor spot 5, and when the car is warm and im tryin to restart, the plug doesnt fire. could my coil be a problem with the warm starting? or would it be the problem in general. the car also has a skip, im not exactly sure what cylinder it is on, but i can hear it skip at idle, its fine at speed. thanks guys!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Somewhat difficult to get to the other 3 plugs on the driver side of the engine, but it can still be done with common tools. Takes a little patience is all. Might be where the "skip" is coming from, a dead plug or wire on that side.


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

Fuel temp sensor. used for hot starts. Miss may be spark cap, rotor, lead or plug, could also be a dirty Crank angle sensor.


----------



## zcar110 (Nov 16, 2005)

thanks guys, ill probably get on a few of those this weekend, i can see how the fuel temp sensor could be bad, being the car is near 20 years old, but we'll see how it goes! thanks agian for the help.


----------

